# Using Vodafone for home phone and BB



## newseeker1 (31 Jan 2011)

Hi
Anyone using Vodafone for their home landline phone and broadband needs

Thoughts/Feedback/Experiences/Customer Service/BB Speeds etc - good, bad etc

Are the good option to switch to from another provider e.g. eircom

Thanks


----------



## horusd (31 Jan 2011)

This was discussed recently here. http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=150326I'm with them, and find them good.


----------



## tallpaul (3 Feb 2011)

Me too. Have had them for over a year and they have been faultless.


----------



## Leo (3 Feb 2011)

I have them for home phone & broadband. They recently upgraded my line from 3Meg to 5Meg, and ever since I'm only getting 1Meg download speeds. Customer support keep insisting that the issue is on my side, and are pretty useless.
Leo


----------



## peno (3 Feb 2011)

I've recently switched from Eircom - just before the end of the year.

I have had constant problems from no service whatso ever to now extremely slow download speeds

The phone customer service is poor and the wait times are a joke. I was shifted departments and then put on hold for 25 mins and then finally disconnected.

I've emailed them and used their forum and situation has still not been sorted

I know they'll keep saying the problem is my side but thins worked perfect with eircom - i guess the cheaper contract just isn't worth the hassle.

see here for further broadband issues

[broken link removed]


----------



## newseeker1 (12 Feb 2011)

Feedback doesnt seem very positive from overall replies above

Any they really that bad - anyone on forum here using them and got positive things to say or would recommend them?

Thanks


----------



## niceoneted (12 Feb 2011)

I have been using them from when BT was providing the service. I have had no complaints. I had to ring a couple of times with small issues in my eyes and have always found the service good. 
Sometimes I think it is your own attitude too that goes a  long way. If your friendly, polite and patient when you ring first you get a better response (this goes for all customer services). You can turn up the heat if things not satisfactory.


----------



## horusd (12 Feb 2011)

I've been with them yrs and no problems.  I did have a technical issue when Eircom changed the "router thingies" on the road outside, it did take a while to get thro to their tech support, but when I did it was quickly sorted. Never had any problems with the phone.


----------



## peno (14 Feb 2011)

Since my post above complaining of the service it was restored the next day and has been fine ever since - Obviously not getting the full 8mb speed but averaging about 5.

At this stage I'm thinking it will be just as good as eircom for a cheaper price but expect some initial teething problems.


----------



## rraido (18 Feb 2011)

I'd avoid them like the plague. Broadband service very poor. i was with BT never had any problems until vodafone took them over. Broadband keeps dropping since last november for no reason. could stay down for minutes/hours. am sick ringing technical support and they carrying out the same tests time and again. engineers checked the exchange and didn't find any problems, however things got no better. service worst at weekends.

i was in a contract with them and they only agreed yesterday to cancel the contract. i'm off to eircom for hopefully a proper broadband service.


----------



## horusd (18 Feb 2011)

Are you in Dublin rraido? I'm surprised at your experience, I never had any issue with them. Hope Eircom works out better for you.


----------



## JP1234 (19 Feb 2011)

I switched a few months ago.  It's been a mixture of bad and as OK as I expected.

On the plus side, my bills are almost €20 a month cheaper, I get all my local, national and calls to 3 nominated Vodafone mobiles included in the price. My BB speed is 6mps. The wifi connection which we use on the laptop upstairs is far more stable.

On the downside, It took 3 modems before I got it working properly, I had to carry on using my old eircom netopia for a while which left me with a slow connection. The tech support is fairly slow and not much use. (though the people are very very polite and did ring me back each time as promised) Worst of all is we now have a buzzing on the landline, have done everything they suggested, moving the phone to another room, made sure all old eircom filters are removed, but it is now almost impossible to use the landline for more than a few minutes. We didn't have this problem even after switching to vodafone but still using the eircom modem so for that reason alone I intend to switch back to eircom ( on a better deal than I was) once my years contract is up.


----------



## rraido (19 Feb 2011)

horusd said:


> Are you in Dublin rraido? I'm surprised at your experience, I never had any issue with them. Hope Eircom works out better for you.


Hi horusd,

I'm in mullingar and i'm not the only one experiencing these problems. my neighbours who are with vodafone are in the same predicament. neighbours with eircom have no problems. i have researched on the web and i know these problems are rampant. even vodafone's own forum is awash with this problem. i initially thought it was my own modem and i rang vodafone and signed a new 18 month contract last december, but the problems remained. i rang them this week and they agreed to cancel the contract without any penalty to which i was very surprised as i thought there would be a row over it.


----------



## horusd (19 Feb 2011)

Jeez, it really seems pot luck with Vodafone (and maybe others) as to how BB service works out, I had it in mind that it might be some localised technical issues, but that doesn't appear to be the case. Makes you wonder how the hell we'll manage the "smart" economy if this is so endemic. I'd love to find out what the problems with BB are, I know it's an election issue.


----------

